# Ingested Twine Article



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ingested Twine Can Become A Health Problem

The cold winter weather that coincides with hay feeding can lead operators to take shortcuts to save time and labor. That might mean leaving some twine or net wrap on the bales, some of which ends up eaten by cattle.

Bruce Anderson, University of Nebraska Extension forage specialist, says some of that ingested material passes completely through the digestive system and is excreted. But a large amount of it can end up as a tangled ball stuck in the rumen, especially plastic twine.

Dee Griffin, DVM, Great Plains Veterinary Educational Center, Clay Center, NE, reports he recently discovered a large twine mass in a feedlot heifer. Upon asking other veterinarians how frequently they find twine in the rumen of dead cattle, he learned it's quite common but usually isn't a serious problem.

But a large amount of massed twine in the rumen can limit intake by occupying space, as well as aggravate other illnesses or health conditions. On occasion, the obstruction could be severe enough to cause death.

Despite the fact it seldom becomes a health problem, Anderson suggests removing as much twine from bales, especially plastic twine, as can be removed easily before feeding. He says twine in ground hay presents less risk as it's more likely to pass completely through the animal. 
Overall, Anderson offers this advice: "Think about how shortcuts and work-reducing actions you take this winter might affect your animals. Then act accordingly." 
-- Bruce Anderson, University of Nebraska


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nieghbor posted dead calf last yr and was full of net wrap.He is not very good about taking twine and net off,and he still isn't.He used my spreader this fall for 10 loads and took 3 hrs to get the net out of the beaters.Alot easier taking it off the bale than off the beaters.


----------



## Byron Seeds (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't think that people were so lazy until here of late. I keep getting emails about people not taking twine or wrap off. They can sweat themselves to death in the summer to make hay but they can't freeze long enough to get off the tractor and take off some twine. It doesn't take that long and I'm sure the animals will appreciate it!


----------

